# New York's REAL Ethnic Restaurants



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

Just curious for all of you New Yorkers where you think great ethnic foods are? One of the great things about our city is that its filled with immigrants from all over. And when I say "ethnic restaurants", I mean real places, that immigrants would eat at, not the places where people go to see and be seen in Manhattan (which I'm sure are good, but out of my budget). Outer buroughs are certainly in bounds for suggestions, as I feel most of the affordable places that serve good ethnic food are outside of the island of Manhattan.

Some places that come to my mind are:

Bemonte's Restaurant (Italian) in Williamsburg - great lasagne
Tanoreen (Lebanese) in Bay Ridge - lamb shank is to die for
Too many taco carts in Sunset Park to mention
A Burek Place just opened here by me in Bay Ridge (thats some kind of Yugoslavian dish) a little greasy but yummie
Katz Deli on the LES (awesome pastrami on rye)
And any number of Columbian places near Shea in Queens - this one place gave me heartburn for 3 days, but it was worth it!


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

What gave you heartburn at the Col_o_mbian place? Are they full restaurants or roadside cafe style?


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

The Columbian place was a rest...so were the rest on the list, except of course the Taco stands in Sunset.

I had this combo dish that had beef, sausages, some kind of meat that was like corned beef hash, potatos and a fried egg. It was so good, and like 12 bucks...I forget the name of the dish and the place...will try and find out.


----------



## burton (Nov 11, 2007)

*Arthur Avenue, Bronx*

I don't really go there for the restaurants, so much as the shopping. The absolute best Italian specialty stops are located there.

For Cheese and Olives - Casa Di Mozzarella
For Ravioli and Fresh Pasta - Borgatti's
For Sausage - Calabria Pork Store

Plenty of other good places up there, too. Fresh seafood, dry goods, wine, bakeries, pastry shops. It puts Manhattan's Little Italy to shame.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

burton said:


> I don't really go there for the restaurants, so much as the shopping. The absolute best Italian specialty stops are located there.
> 
> For Cheese and Olives - Casa Di Mozzarella
> For Ravioli and Fresh Pasta - Borgatti's
> ...


I forgot about AA. My uncle got the bread fresh from AA yesterday. Gotta try Dominics there...haven't been since I was in college, but I remember it being delicious! Also heard good things about Robertos...I think thats the name.


----------



## samblau (Apr 2, 2005)

Sahadis market and various Arabian restaurants on Atlantic Ave in Brooklyn between the heights adn Cobble Hill...Chinese food in FLUSHING...not Manhattan. Sakagura, Japanese food (not sushi) and sake bar "hidden" on 43rd St by 3rd Ave.


----------



## rip (Jul 13, 2005)

rgrossicone said:


> The Columbian place was a rest...so were the rest on the list, except of course the Taco stands in Sunset.
> 
> I had this combo dish that had beef, sausages, some kind of meat that was like corned beef hash, potatos and a fried egg. It was so good, and like 12 bucks...I forget the name of the dish and the place...will try and find out.


Just FYI, since you made the same error twice; Columbia is the university, ColOmbia is the country.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

rip said:


> Just FYI, since you made the same error twice; Columbia is the university, ColOmbia is the country.


Boy, thats embarrassing, I'm a History teacher, I should have caught that.


----------

